# New Bike, Remove Wheel decals?



## Antonelli (Jul 4, 2004)

There's not as much traffic in the Trek forum, so I thought I'd try here. Should I remove the wheel decals or not? I removed them Photoshop. Let me know what you think looks better. Thanks.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Yes, get rid of them.


I tried to sell a set of wheels once with no decals. Kind of a pain. Everyone wanted them. 
Either that or they were not smart enough to know what wheels they were without decals.


----------



## Lick Skillet (Aug 21, 2011)

cut the stem and keep the decals


----------



## Antonelli (Jul 4, 2004)

Lick Skillet said:


> cut the stem and keep the decals


You mean the steerer? Yeah, that's coming off once I totally commit to this setup. I just got the darn thing


----------



## Samac (May 7, 2011)

Sweet ride! Tough call. IMO, I'd probably ride with them for a while but eventually take them off. It looks great either way but even better without the decals. Enjoy that bike!


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

I'd leave 'em. For some reason I really dislike the look of "all black" deep rim wheels.


----------



## btompkins0112 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'd ride them......naked wheels look good on naked bikes. That frame looks best with the wheel decals to balance IMHO.


----------



## Anthony3 (Aug 29, 2011)

I think that the picture of the wheels without the decals looks better in this case.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Looks kinda cool without the decals. Nice bike :thumbsup:


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

btompkins0112 said:


> I'd ride them......naked wheels look good on naked bikes. That frame looks best with the wheel decals to balance IMHO.


 +1... Agree!


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

What kind of wheels are those??? Oh i see, REYNOLDS!!

I agree with the poster above that says the stickers balance out the overall look. But maybe leave them for a while then take them off for a different look sometime down the road....


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Newnan3 said:


> What kind of wheels are those??? Oh i see, REYNOLDS!!
> 
> I agree with the poster above that says the stickers balance out the overall look. But maybe leave them for a while then take them off for a different look sometime down the road....


How about remove decals on one side only? One bike, two looks.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Keep the decals in case you ever want to sell the wheelset.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

I just removed mine. My nose is burning from gu-gone as I write this. It took me some time even with help of a hair dryer. I had them on for 2 years and decided for a different look. 

Keep them for a bit and then decide. By the way I don't think it is possible to preserve the decals.


----------



## bike-md (Dec 6, 2011)

milkbaby said:


> +1... Agree!


+2

The decals tie in the wheels with the frame IMHO.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Take em off and you lose over 20 grams of rim weight!!!


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Get rid of the decals, including that little sticker by the stem. The finish of the frame is distracting enough; trying to coordinate the wheels with the frame doesn't work because the wheel vendor logos are different, even if they do match color-wise.


----------



## svard75 (Jun 10, 2011)

Antonelli said:


> There's not as much traffic in the Trek forum, so I thought I'd try here. Should I remove the wheel decals or not? I removed them Photoshop. Let me know what you think looks better. Thanks.


It should be your personal preference that determines what you do. I would keep them on because for the most part you should be riding that bike and while the wheels spin you'll see that white effect on the rim which IMO looks cool.


----------



## wesb321 (Oct 1, 2011)

Ride em hard till the stickers look like old crap then remove!
:thumbsup:


----------



## dombey19 (Oct 2, 2008)

I would leave the decals on. They balance the frame, and, as svard75 says, when the bike is moving there is a completely different look.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm usually an advocate of removing the decals, but these look pretty nice with your bike. And as others have said, removing them might hurt the resale price. I'd vote for leaving them.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

leave them on!


----------



## fazzman (Mar 12, 2008)

Remove them. Less is better.


----------



## Antonelli (Jul 4, 2004)

Haha... just like these responses, my mind was split 50/50. But I decided to remove them last night. I think it makes the bike look meaner and more aggressive.


----------



## BCP (Nov 3, 2011)

Looks good either way, IMO. Nice bike.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Looks good. The "problem" with the wheel decals were those jagged edges. Next get some Veloflex tires. Those Bontragers are way too loud, haha.


----------



## VBKLINGEN (Jun 2, 2006)

And all you now need to do is paint the tires so you go all black


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

You made the right choice.


----------



## cohiba7777 (Jul 6, 2006)

RJP Diver said:


> I'd leave 'em. For some reason I really dislike the look of "all black" deep rim wheels.


I totally agree - I am not big on the all black look and with your frame color I think the decals are just fine.


----------



## Samac (May 7, 2011)

https://www.bicycling.com/sites/default/files/images/Mark-Cavendish-Interview.jpg

I believe Mr. Cavendish would agree w/decals removed. Antonelli, your bike looks amazing! Enjoy!


----------



## dimsum (Jun 29, 2011)

Agree - keep the decals. A bit off topic but do you love the Reynolds DV3K? I just ordered a 6.9 P1 and am thinking about the Reynolds Thirty two tubbies.


----------



## Golfguy (Nov 20, 2010)

RJP Diver said:


> I'd leave 'em. For some reason I really dislike the look of "all black" deep rim wheels.


+1

Don't know why, but I think deep rim wheels look wrong without something. Not sure I'm a big fan of those decals, but it's better than blank.


----------



## turbogrover (Jan 1, 2006)

I HATE the look of gaudy stickers on wheels. It never looks good. A lot people here are obsessed with logos, and showing off. I think you made the right choice. It looks great!

Thumbs down for you though, for double posting a topic on multiple forums to get more traffic for yourself. Especially a vanity topic. :frown2:


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Lovely looking bike; too late now I guess but I agreed with this comment:

_



I'd ride them......naked wheels look good on naked bikes. That frame looks best with the wheel decals to balance IMHO.

Click to expand...

_


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

Well done ... Cav is the man :thumbsup:



Samac said:


> https://www.bicycling.com/sites/default/files/images/Mark-Cavendish-Interview.jpg
> 
> I believe Mr. Cavendish would agree w/decals removed. Antonelli, your bike looks amazing! Enjoy!


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Nice looking bike. I would have kept the decals, though.


----------



## btompkins0112 (Dec 13, 2011)

Antonelli said:


> Haha... just like these responses, my mind was split 50/50. But I decided to remove them last night. I think it makes the bike look meaner and more aggressive.


I'm a convert.....that bike looks killer. Awesome!!


----------



## josephr (Jun 17, 2010)

+1 on leaving them on....they work with the scheme of this bike when so many times they don't. 
nice ride!


----------



## drbadger (Nov 4, 2007)

keep them, they suit the bike quite well


----------



## RPSEWISC (Jul 31, 2008)

take them off


----------



## jfkbike2 (Jul 2, 2002)

Not a sticker guy, they came off my ENVE's as well.


----------



## Antonelli (Jul 4, 2004)

Funny reading these responses. Still sounds about 50/50. I'm happy with the decals done 

dimsum, I've never ridden carbon wheels of any kind before (except toying around on a friend's bike), and my previous bike was a 2006 Madone 5.2. The new bike feels amazing, but I can't tell from what. Is it the frame? The wheels? A combination? Probably. It's just a million more times more responsive and stiffer than my old bike. Basically, I have nothing comparable to compare the DV3K's _to_. I read reviews on them before I purchased... only heard good things. Competitive Cyclist is closing them out. Pretty good deal... 2011 Reynolds DV3K Carbon Clincher Wheelset - Competitive Cyclist


----------



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

dude, what?

Will you be posting next week to ask if your new bar tape looks cool?

While everyone cares what people think (yes everyone), I don't get people that get stuff or do stuff based on other peoples opinion.

take em off!

leave em on!


----------



## Antonelli (Jul 4, 2004)

I was genuinely undecided.


----------



## GDeAngelo (Aug 9, 2009)

Lick Skillet said:


> cut the stem and keep the decals


I agree.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

+1 on removing the decals, I did so on my dura ace 7850-50s...just don't like the ostentatious look with big decals...and i don't ride fast enough to advertise how much I overspent...

i did buy replacement decals in case I ever want to sell the wheelset...


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

I leave 'em on the rims of my new bikes, but removed them from the Open Pros on my 1972 Paramount because they looked so garish and out of place.


----------



## majorbanjo (Dec 12, 2010)

That bike looks fabulous with the decals.......without....it looks like it's sporting it's cheap winter tires and wheels.....

A lot of bmw, audi's, sporting black steel wheels withwinter tires here in Germany this time of year.....


----------



## loginhater (Aug 22, 2011)

Good choice. 

Some of these wheel decals get really out of hand. You feel like you are in NASCAR after a while.


----------



## Benotti69 (May 3, 2011)

Antonelli said:


> Haha... just like these responses, my mind was split 50/50. But I decided to remove them last night. I think it makes the bike look meaner and more aggressive.


just need to remove the frame and fork decals and that bike will look much better :thumbsup:


----------



## philbennett (Jan 20, 2012)

I've generally been stripping em off my reynolds wheels (3.5 sets) mainly for looks but also weight and drag. it has always seemed a little whacky that wheel companies spend time and effort getting aerodynamics right and then slap on a giant sticker with huge long edges....
and these Reynolds ones in particular are on my dislike list.... but I must say, the colors etc make them look just fine on your bike. I wouldnt have thought it possible for me to say that, but it's true.
It's like this: if you are struggling with the question and the answer is just not obvious, err on the side of doing the thing that won't be a pain in the butt for resale and that you wont regret if you decide for sure the OTHER way is the right way --- leave em on.


----------



## crazymonkey71 (Nov 3, 2011)

I like the decals. If you want something different, you could have a shop print some custom decals.


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

Looks better with the decals removed. Nice setup.


----------



## carbonconvert (Apr 12, 2009)

*Decals gotta go*

I've done that for years with all my bike stuff. Can't stand advertising and ridiculous name brand decals especially on high dollar wheelsets. Never understood why mfgs feel the need
to plaster giant letters, bright colors etc all over their otherwise cool gear. I would take main decals off my frame if it were possible. Maybe its for the crowd who like to display every brand of anything they use?


----------

